# Anyone have project or website ideas?



## coloradomountain (Apr 19, 2016)

I love writing really fast, secure code. I just have issues coming up with cool ideas.

Anyone need a webite, or have any cool projects? I have expirience in from embedded C/C++ to web design and development in Python, Go, PHP, etc.

I just love writing really nice code.


----------



## Leocalifornya (Apr 19, 2016)

Whats up bro?! What kind of ideas you lookin' for? My mind is a buzzin with all sorts of interesting bits. You trying to get paid for your service, or so you just want something to do? Or maybe a bit o' both?

Let me know..
Peace


----------



## coloradomountain (Apr 19, 2016)

I just really like writing code. I love people, and good expiriences. If I can do something that helps other people out, you know? Money is nice in all, but there is more to it than just that ha ha


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 19, 2016)

well, do you have any experience with xenforo? i have a killer idea for a forum addon but haven't had enough money to pay someone to program it ($600-1000 are the best estimates i've gotten so far).

also, i think designing a hitchhiking app would be cool.


----------



## coloradomountain (Apr 21, 2016)

What kind if features do are you thinking for a hitchhiking app? I've always encouraged people to track GPX way points, and tracks. An app specifically for hitchhikers, hikers, and train hoppers would be cool. Check out https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPS_Exchange_Format How many people would be interested in something like this? I guess I seem to forget how many people have phones


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 22, 2016)

coloradomountain said:


> What kind if features do are you thinking for a hitchhiking app? I've always encouraged people to track GPX way points, and tracks. An app specifically for hitchhikers, hikers, and train hoppers would be cool. Check out https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPS_Exchange_Format How many people would be interested in something like this? I guess I seem to forget how many people have phones



i just think some kind of app that matches hitchhikers with people to pick them up.

the project i want to do on stp is a notification whenever someone logs in within x amount of miles from your last login (that's the short version).


----------



## OstrichJockey (May 27, 2016)

Make a hitchhiking app please.  Like Uber for scumfucks, plus a map that hitch hikers can add themselves as waypoints, and nice people can view exactly where they're at. Clicking on the point, you could make a screen pop up with a short bio, a picture of them and a few fun facts like, "Pets?:" "Packs?:" "Days since last shower?:..."


----------

